
In Antipiracy Debate, Media Worlds (and Generations) Clash - FluidDjango
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/business/in-antipiracy-debate-media-worlds-and-generations-clash.html?ref=technology
======
pwg
Link to the single page version, for those who do not want to read an article
chopped up into parts: [http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/business/in-
antipiracy-deb...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/business/in-antipiracy-
debate-media-worlds-and-generations-clash.html?ref=technology&pagewanted=all)

